# Alternativer Dateibrowser



## suntrop (18. September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe in letzter Zeit mal nach einer alternative für den
Explorer gesucht, nur leider nichts gefunden.

Kennt einer einen guten Dateibrowser? Am besten für Lau natürlich



Danke.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. September 2004)

Kommt drauf an, was du unter "gut" verstehst.

Ich find Speedcommander gut .
Die Version 8 gibts , soweit ich sehe, gratis.....mir reicht bisher Version 6, aktuell ist V10.


----------



## steff aka sId (18. September 2004)

Windowscommander kann das im Prinzip alles finde ich aber von der Bedienung zu umständlich ist aber eventuell auch eine Sache der Einarbeitung. Gleichzeitig enhält er einen sehr gelungenen Ftp Browser deshalb benutz ich ihn. Ansonsten ähnelt er dem Midnight Commander von Linux falls dir das was sagt. Gruß Steff


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. September 2004)

Ich kann folgende Empfehlen:

http://www.explorerxp.com/

und

http://www.eidolonsoftware.com/NeXplorer.html

Beide verwende ich schon seit geraumer Zeit und bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## fluessig (20. September 2004)

Der ist nicht wirklich besser, aber man kommt damit auf Linux Partitionen (ext2 und ext3):

Explore2fs


----------

